# Sexy-Synthesizer - Chiptune/Electro at it's finest.



## prowler (Mar 21, 2012)

I've heard his music on the SQ albums but this was just released on Bandcamp so I gave it a listen (I know it's an old album).






HOLY SHIT

I'm not even lying, this is what sex is supposed to feel like.

Here's some YouTube videos but the quality is REALLY shit. You need to listen to the album to get the full orgasm.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=irRA3ePbc4Y

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nr56-ycWsNc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q6_5WrfEc6Q

Buy this album bitches on Bandcamp or iTunes


----------



## rockstar99 (Mar 21, 2012)

EDIT-NVM


----------



## frogboy (Mar 21, 2012)

Holy... *buys album 10 times*


----------



## Gahars (Mar 21, 2012)

Huh. I think it's fair to say my reaction differed a bit.


----------



## prowler (Mar 21, 2012)

Gahars said:


> Huh. I think it's fair to say my reaction differed a bit.


we all know you have some kind of hipster 70s music only thing going on


----------



## Gahars (Mar 21, 2012)

prowler said:


> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> > Huh. I think it's fair to say my reaction differed a bit.
> ...



Liking music from the 70s does not mean liking all/only liking music from the 70s.

Also, how is that hipster exactly? When I hear the word hipster, I think this; at the very least, this certainly doesn't come to mind.


----------

